# Low tech Plant suggstions



## johnmoss (Jul 24, 2007)

I am new to aquariums (and even newer to plants)

I want plants, with the caveat that I dont want to have high mainatennce plants.

I have a 55 galllon tank with a Rena XP3 filter and standard lighting (duel flor) and gravel bed.

My wife bought me some plants...........and some bulbs I think they are:

1) Broad sword
2) Ruffle sword (I think)


The bulbs (which havent sprouted yet) are

1) Aponogeton
2) Onion Plant

Now the questions:

a) what do I need to do (other than light) to keep what I have healthy?
b) what other plants would you recomend that could live in my tank without major changes?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Java Ferns are super-easy plants which don't need much light, and they seem to thrive on neglect.

Plants and gravel don't generally mix well, as the gravel doesn't have much in the way of plant food in it. Eventually it'll get dirty enough for the job, but you don't really want your tank to get THAT dirty if you can help it. The swordplants could be in real trouble.

The Aponogeton bulbs are pretty much foolproof. They'll grow like crazy in your tank under those conditions, and I mean GROW all the way until they are coming out of the water, which is where the flowers will appear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

are there like fert tabs?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Flourish (seachem) and API both make root tablet fertilizers.

As well as other companies I am sure.


----------

